
Voyager team reactivates 37 year old hardware by reverse engg - beemboy
https://voyager.jpl.nasa.gov/news/details.php?article_id=108
======
beemboy
> "The Voyager flight team dug up decades-old data and examined the software
> that was coded in an outdated assembler language, to make sure we could
> safely test the thrusters," said Jones, chief engineer at JPL.

Pretty awesome.

------
dexcs
"These thrusters fire in tiny pulses, or "puffs," lasting mere milliseconds,
to subtly rotate the spacecraft so that its antenna points at our planet."

Does anyone know whats the fuel inside those thrusters is?

~~~
Someone
hydrazine
([http://www.astronautix.com/m/mr-103.html](http://www.astronautix.com/m/mr-103.html))

------
brudgers
recently,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15827369](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15827369)

